# Packing tees for shipping...



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi everyone

Aside from those who use cafepress or other fufillment companies, how does everyone pack their tshirts for shipping?

Id be curious to know how everyone likes to do theirs... 

Do you stuff it neatly in a post pack? Or to you maticulously take the time to wrap it lovingly in thin wrapping paper, enclosed in a box and tied with a neat bow tie  

Thoughts, comments, suggestions as to how you all prefer to pack and ship your tees are welcome


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I'm getting product packaging designs made for my t-shirts and products. Have a plastic packet with a design on it and my brand name. Hope that helps,

Nick.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

That is a good question. I'm just getting started and would like some tips on this as well. I kept the packaging from Rodney's shirt to get an idea. I'm sure I could learn more.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I flipfold the shirts and use ToughSac mailing bags from Morplan
http://www.morplan.com/ProductDisplay/Toughsac Mailing Bags/84633/16251/656610

There's a document enclosed envelope on the front whcih contains the customer's receipt. Logo visible for branding.


----------



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Buechee,
Tyvek envelopes from the usps.com websites are just fine. I asked this question a bit ago and this was the consensus. It is light for lower shipping cost, large enough for most tees and best of all, you can get them for free.
http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/sto...01&categoryId=13354&productId=11695&langId=-1

Hope this helps.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow, you guys use cardboard style envelopes?

You'll have to forgive me, I'm from australia and we have australia post... naturally its like united states version of the united states postal service.

We too have cardboard style envelopes from australia post... well... theyre not as cardboard durable as the ones in those pictures Ive seen in those links you guys showed. And I think australia post has a tendacy to question anything stuffed in an evelope that isnt a document or paper work.

If I was to ship only inter-state, that is to say from one state in australia to another state in australia, I could use a pre paid satchel, but the satchels are..well... plastic sealable. They are pretty much non-see through, and waterproof with a peel and seal bond that is stronger than all hell but the product undoubtably would flimse around inside because it's just a tshirt. I would imagine some kind of backing cardboard would have to be used to keep it sturdy and straight.

I dont know why, but it just seems to me that despite it being 'packed and shipped' you'd want it in some kind of presentable fashion when it's yanked out of the satchel by the customer, as if to suggest some kind of care was taken.

I would imagine you guys would neatly fold the tshirt in such a way before sliding it into the envelope, but im wondering, if its a cardboard envelope... what happens if it gets wet in the rain? Wouldnt you have to wrap the tshirt in some kind of plastic wrap before putting it into the cardboard envelope.

The other thing that comes to mind is whoa... you guys must save a heap load on shipping costs if you used an envelope from the united states postal service, certainly cheaper that using a courier to ship out.

Lastly, the only bummer about me traiding from australia is anyone from the states would have a leg up on me in terms of shipping costs... unless it was a buyer OUTSIDE the united states.

Anyhow... its all interesting


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I would imagine you guys would neatly fold the tshirt in such a way before sliding it into the envelope, but im wondering, if its a cardboard envelope... what happens if it gets wet in the rain? Wouldnt you have to wrap the tshirt in some kind of plastic wrap before putting it into the cardboard envelope.


I just shipped some shirts to Australia and I used a weather resistent type polybag container. But the tyvek envelopes are also pretty weather resistant.

Inside of the shipping container, the shirts were folded and bagged (the bag was sealed).

I don't think most people use cardboard style boxes without some sort of inner protection.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I just shipped some shirts to Australia and I used a weather resistent type polybag container. But the tyvek envelopes are also pretty weather resistant.
> 
> Inside of the shipping container, the shirts were folded and bagged (the bag was sealed).
> 
> I don't think most people use cardboard style boxes without some sort of inner protection.


I have not shipped one shirt yet, but I would think someone would put the shirt in something also. I can't see the cardboard holding up in rain.


----------

